# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > Game Online - MMO >  LG ۩ giới ۞ thiệu ۩ TV ✲ OLED ➹ có ✚ thể ✚ cuộn ~.~ tròn ✲ tại ✲ CES ❥ 2018

## dinhduan911

LG ➹ giới ۩ thiệu ๑ TV ❣ OLED ✲ có ✪ thể ❥ cuộn ❉ tròn ✲ tại ❉ CES ✥ 2018 xem thêm: sửa máy tính tại nhà quận 7 Shock
Hai model TV nổi bật được LG đem đến sự kiện CES năm nay là TV OLED 65 inch UHD có thể cuộn tròn và TV OLED 88 inch độ phân giải 8K~.~
Mẫu TV có thể cuộn tròn cho thấy tính ứng dụng cao và tiềm năng sáng tạo dựa trên công nghệ OLED❈ Khi không có nhu cầu sử dụng~❈~ người dùng dễ dàng cuộn tròn chiếc TV có kích thước lên đến 65 inch và cất vào tủ۩ từ đó tối ưu hóa việc dọn dẹp➹ di chuyển➹ mở rộng không gian sống✦ Đây là điểm sáng giá mà chưa nhiều dòng TV trên thị trường hiện nay có được✚
Cùng với đó๑ TV OLED 88 inch độ phân giải 8K❥ sử dụng công nghệ Crystal Sound phiên bản mới nhất 3۩1✲ phát âm thanh trực tiếp từ bảng điều khiển cũng tạo ấn tượng cho khách tham quan triển lãm CES 2018❧ Một số sản phẩm đáng chú ý khác là TV OLED trong suốt 55 inch và TV OLED dán tường 77 inch✦
LG gioi thieu TV OLED co the cuon tron tai CES 2018 hinh anh 1
Mẫu TV mới có thể cuộn tròn của LG✪
Tại CES 2018❉ LG giới thiệu nhiều cải tiến công nghệ❉ nổi bật là công nghệ IPS cho góc nhìn rộng✲ khả năng truyền tải hình ảnh chất lượng trên tấm nền LCD✥ Bằng cách sử dụng hạt tái tạo màu cỡ nano và công nghệ U-IPS tăng độ truyền và giảm cường độ ánh sáng phản chiếu trên tấm nền✲ IPS nano-color tối ưu khả năng hiển thị màu sắc của TV LG✤
Bên cạnh màn hình❦ LG đưa thêm công nghệ Crystal Sound vào máy tính xách tay๑ máy tính để bàn❦ đem đến trải nghiệm âm thanh thực tế❥ sống động✥ Sắp tới๑ hãng áp dụng Crystal Sound lên nhóm thiết bị chơi game✤

----------

